# Overheating on the Mattress topper



## boswells

We have had a 3-4inch Mattress topper in our MH for a couple of years and it works really well. When the nights are warm my other half complains of the mattress holding and reflecting the heat. Perspiration seems to be the word! Does anyone else have this problem as a solution would make a great hobby even better.
Boswells


----------



## DocHoliday

I have the same issue with my Raskelf some nights in warm climates. It's just an inescapable fact that foam traps heat. All that can be done is wear as little as possible and use a thin duvet or just a sheet.


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

We have a similar issue with the matress at home. We use 'coolmax' sheets from M&S and have a lambs wool topper which has a cotton back. We use it cotton side up in the summer and wool side up in the winter.

We also had a problem with the memory foam pillows being to hot and swapped them for the air cool ones from Argos (about £12)

Made a big diffrence

Andy


----------



## an99uk

*Overheating*

I tried a foam topper on my bed at home and after 3 months had to abandon it. 
Without going into great detail I ended up using cortisone cream to alleviate the worse case of prickly heat I have ever had. Took months to go.

I now have a feather topper which admittedly is not as comfortable, the rashes have gone.

Why bother with a topper at all I hear you ask...
Well I am the original princess who felt the pea.


----------



## NormanB

I have the same problem, too. The Raskelf gets as hot as hell and I have to throw off the duvet to keep cool. Her indoors thrives on it though and copes with a winter weight duvet over her, still complaining about the cold!


----------



## pippin

We use a "pure cotton mattress protector" on all our beds.

It is sort of quilted.

Our MH bed mattress is foam but was so hard it gave us pins and needles.

The memory foam topper solved that. 

The cotton protector then solved the sweatiness problem.

Our beds at home have built-in memory foam and the cotton protectors make all the difference.

Putting too many layers between yourself and the memory foam defeats the object of having memory foam.


----------



## an99uk

*Memory foam*

I had 100% cotton bedding, including mattress protector, cotton nightdress, 4.5 tog quilt...in winter, no central heating on and still I had problems and no it wasn't an age thing....
I had been told that they could be hot, that was why I started with a topper. I am glad I didn't go down the full memory foam mattress route. The topper was easy to ditch.

Now with the feather topper I still have cotton bedding and nightdress but at least I can have my duck down duvet.

Note: anyone who is tempted by a feather topper, beware, the feathers migrate through the cover and can be a bit scratchy.


----------



## boswells

*O verheating on foam mattress cover*

Thanks very much to you all. We had begun to wonder if it was only us. Your suggestions are welcome and will be worked through. Here's to a hot summer and cool bed.
Boswells


----------



## Jamesbee

Would recommend a call to The Duvet Store - www.theduvetstore.co.uk , they do made to measure toppers (which are almost impossible to find) and all kinds of temp control bedding including Coolmax mentioned above.


----------

